# panamma city fishing



## bassfisher10 (Jun 18, 2009)

is there any good fishing peirs at pannama city


----------



## Crayfishtom (Oct 31, 2008)

*Panama City Fishing*

There are to piers in Panama City;1 at the Pier Park and the other several miles to the east of it on US98 or front Beach Road. There is also one in the St Andrews State Park and some great fishing inside the park at the jetty area.
Tom


----------



## bassfisher10 (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks


----------

